# Tivo Mini Internet Requirements?



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

Will a Tivo Mini continue to work to watch live or prerecorded TV in your home when there is a Tivo C133 outage or local ISP outage or is it fully dependent on having a constant connection to Tivo's servers to work?


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

It's very easy to test this. Disable your Internet connection.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe it would be if I had a Tivo Mini, but I don't have one yet. I wanted to know the answer to this before making a purchase.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

You can test it with just a Roamio, you have one of them, right?

During the recent C133 errors, that everyone had to post that they were seeing it and got their panties in a wad over, I could watch live TV and recorded shows on my Roamio.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

I cannot test Tivo Mini-specific functions with just a Roamio.
I wanted to know if the remote access to the Roamio on the secondary TV with the Tivo Mini would still work if Tivo servers are down or if the local ISP has an outage.
In other words, is the Tivo Mini connecting to the Roamio directly via the local home network or is it going out to the Internet to talk to Tivo's "cloud servers" first before it accesses the Roamio?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't know about live TV, but watching recordings still works. My wife has a Mini she uses to watch TV on the treadmill. When the service was out on Tuesday I would have heard about it if watching recordings didn't work. (she never watches live TV though so I can't confirm that)


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a Premier, not a Roamio, but:
All of the streaming video providers were wiped out. 
Streaming recorded shows from my premier worked fine, with shows description, etc also all showing up normally, if I remember correctly.
I didnt try live tv either, but id be surprised if it didnt work.... though the Roamio seemed to have more problems with the loss of internet from the looks of things on here...


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Doesn't it need to "phone home" ever so often to validate the account and for updates???????


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

kherr said:


> Doesn't it need to "phone home" ever so often to validate the account and for updates???????


Yes, but what's your point? This discussion is about what capabilities a Mini has during a temporary outage of the TiVo servers.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MikePA1 said:


> Yes, but what's your point? This discussion is about what capabilities a Mini has during a temporary outage of the TiVo servers.


He just asked a question. No need to be a horse's arse about it. This and your reply above were both rude.

Just sayin'


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

lgnad said:


> I have a Premier, not a Roamio, but:
> All of the streaming video providers were wiped out.
> Streaming recorded shows from my premier worked fine, with shows description, etc also all showing up normally, if I remember correctly.
> I didnt try live tv either, but id be surprised if it didnt work.... though the Roamio seemed to have more problems with the loss of internet from the looks of things on here...





Dan203 said:


> I don't know about live TV, but watching recordings still works. My wife has a Mini she uses to watch TV on the treadmill. When the service was out on Tuesday I would have heard about it if watching recordings didn't work. (she never watches live TV though so I can't confirm that)


According to this Amazon review, that is not correct.
The reviewer says you lose access to watching content from the Tivo Mini when the Tivo service is down.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3NSM7...e=UTF8&ASIN=B00BUCLVZU&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

web1b said:


> According to this Amazon review, that is not correct.
> The reviewer says you lose access to watching content from the Tivo Mini when the Tivo service is down.


And, of course, everything you read on amazon.com is correct. Not.

Define "content." My two Minis were able to access live and recorded content from my Roamio Plus during a C133 outage.

I didn't try Netflix or other content providers -- and I probably wouldn't -- I have an Apple TV for that sort of stuff.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

DeltaOne said:


> And, of course, everything you read on amazon.com is correct. Not.
> 
> Define "content." My two Minis were able to access live and recorded content from my Roamio Plus during a C133 outage.
> 
> I didn't try Netflix or other content providers -- and I probably wouldn't -- I have an Apple TV for that sort of stuff.


I don't have a Tivo Mini.
This is what the Amazon review says.



Hokus Pokus said:


> If the Tivo servers are down, like they have been since yesterday, you can't watch a show via the mini (the main Tivo is still able to tune a show, but the Mini cannot communicate with the main unit for some reason).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Our Mini worked fine when the TiVo servers were down. It sounds like that guy has a more general connectivity problem.

Although one thing I did notice is that while the TiVo servers were down my local network was a bit slow because it seems the TiVos are constantly polling the server to try and get the connection back. I noticed it mainly with my Ooma phone. It was all choppy like a bad cell phone connection. But if I unplugged the TiVos from the network it worked fine.


----------

